
Ask HN: What do you use as an alternative to Slack? - tomglynch
My workplace uses slack but is open to changing. We are not happy with slack due to the following, along with other reasons:<p>- poor UI
- slow clients
- hard to remain organised<p>What do you use instead?
======
skarras
I'm building a student community and after while I stumbled upon zulip
[https://zulipchat.com](https://zulipchat.com). I think it's the most decent
organized chat out there. Channels (aka streams in zulip terminology) can have
topics on each stream so it's super easy to stay organized.

------
Artemix
We use Discord.

While branded as a "chat for gamers", the screen sharing, sound, conference
and channels quality and tooling is far more versatile and superior to Slack.

------
kazishariar
IRC An' Google Chat

------
vs4vijay
You can try MatterMost

------
SigmundA
Flowdock

